# In Depth : Venus Symphonic Women's Choir by Soundiron



## ThomCSounds (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,

This is a bit of a special video review that I'm sharing with you today. Having felt a strong emotional feeling while reviewing the library, I felt like making an all-in-context review featuring 16 tracks showcasing the library in different styles, going from : Pop, exploring experimental intros, a cinematic African track, emotional orchestral tracks, metal, a Russian folk inspired track & more.




I hope you'll enjoy this review as much as I enjoyed making it.

To purchase Venus Symphonic Women's Choir by Soundiron (72% off at VST Buzz for a limited time) : https://vstbuzz.com/deals/72-off-venus-symphonic-womens-choir-by-soundiron/?ref=81

If you'd like to support what I do and help me create new content for you, feel free to check out my links :

Buy me a coffee : https://ko-fi.com/thomc
Bandcamp : https://thomcofficial.bandcamp.com/
Website : www.thomcmusic.com


----------



## dflood (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for this!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey everyone, Venus is now on sale again at VST Buzz 72% Off : https://vstbuzz.com/deals/72-off-venus-symphonic-womens-choir-by-soundiron/?ref=81

To be honest with you, this is one of the best reviews I've made and one of the reviews I'm most proud of. I still remember composing the tracks for that review and making almost an album worth of music to present it. I hope you'll like it as much as I enjoyed writing songs for it. Congrats for the incredible work @Soundiron Team


----------

